# please show me your C50.



## shah (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi guys welcome to the C50 club.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Since I got one of the first C-50 HM frames in the states, I'll welcome you to the club instead!  Colnago C-50 HM and C-40 plus a couple of Pinarellos:


----------



## shah (Jul 1, 2005)

Number9 said:


> Since I got one of the first C-50 HM frames in the states, I'll welcome you to the club instead!  Colnago C-50 HM and C-40 plus a couple of Pinarellos:


NICE!...thank you.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Had this since last year. Raced (and crashed) a few times. Apols to all whov'e seen before...

CC


----------



## shah (Jul 1, 2005)

Ce Cinquanta said:


> Had this since last year. Raced (and crashed) a few times. Apols to all whov'e seen before...
> 
> CC


Thanks mate.......nice ride...


----------



## shah (Jul 1, 2005)

*At Last! my C50*

this is my c50.Njoy guys and gals.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

shah said:


> this is my c50.Njoy guys and gals.


*Wow, I'm Njoying my heart out. I wasn't sure about this years WC paint scheme until seeing yours. I think its better than last years. That is really awesome; thanks for showing us. Where did you get it, and how do you like riding it?

Thanks,
Tshirt*


----------



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

*I love my C50*

Got it in April of this year, and after about 2,000 miles I like it more every day.


----------



## shah (Jul 1, 2005)

Metsmike said:


> Got it in April of this year, and after about 2,000 miles I like it more every day.


Nice bike,Thanks for the pics.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

2004 version. Total cost = $370. I won it in a raffle and paid to upgrade the crank.


----------



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

*ooo-ooo-ooo...me to, me too...*

Here's my little Italian race rocket. 2004 C50 delivered from Mister Mike Perry in Nov-04. (Thanks again, Mike.) Unfortunately my ride cost me more than 370 clams. I am not lucky like that. (Ernesto thanks me.)


----------

